# Transport Ireland - Portugal



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish to move some domestic goods from Ireland to Portugal - it would be in the region of .5 M3 - can anybody advise on a cost effective means to do this ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try Algarve Removals Ireland — Ireland to Algrave Removals— Are you thinking of moving to Portugal from Ireland? We will help you move to the Algarve! they do small load removals from the UK

they quote "Weekly scheduled departure for: 1 box to Full or Part load shipments"


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Magee said:


> I wish to move some domestic goods from Ireland to Portugal - it would be in the region of .5 M3 - can anybody advise on a cost effective means to do this ?


Hi, try Fred at FM Transport. He covers all the UK and Ireland and is very reliable. He brings a lot of stuff over here for expats....

www.fmtransport.co.uk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Fred's contact details are:


Fred
FM Transport
Tel: +44 (0) 1 582 499 836
Mob: +44 (0) 7 977 754 389
Web: European Transport Services


I have used him and he is reliable but not sure that he covers Ireland. Hahve sent him and email to check.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Fred's contact details are:
> 
> 
> Fred
> ...


Hi Siobhan, great minds think alike  Fred is bringing some stuff over for us in a couple of weeks and I have also just emailed him to check on Irelend! We have used him on a number of occasions now and found him to be very reliable, cost effective and a thoroughly nice person!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Reply from FRED

_*I don’t cover Ireland personally but have a very good friend/company that does see my website and on the links pages you will find a link for Ted’s Trucking. They go from Ireland to the UK and vice versa and we link up here in Luton if there is anything for them for Ireland or if they have anything for me to take to the continent.*_


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't find the link on his site but here it is-

Teds Trucking
Lower Oulart Oulart, Enniscorthy, Wexford
p: +353(0)85 2482782 +44(0)7773588817 
http://www.teds-trucking.com


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you contact Teds trucking ask for Damo (Damien) (info from Fred)


----------

